# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Fotografias de las impresionantes cataratas de Iguazu

## IMP68

Hola a todos. Recupero unas fotografias que tengo de mi viaje de bodas en Argentina. Fuimos a visitar las cataratas de Iguazu, y, aunque no sea rio de nuestra peninsula, os pongo fotos de las mismas para que veais lo impresionantes que son. En vivo es aún más impresionante, ya que en determinados momentos el ruido del agua es ensordecedor.

Os las voy a poner en 4 partes desde 4 puntos de vista diferentes. Observareis en las fotos el color terroso del agua y su impresionante caudal. Según nos dijo la guia que nos acompañaba había llovido bastante los dias anteriores y nos indico que el rio podría estar bajando en esos momentos con un caudal de 4.000 m3/s, cuando lo normal son 1.500 m3/s.

1ª Parte. Fotografías desde el lado argentino tomadas el día 15/11/07.











Las siguientes fotos corresponden a la cascada principal, llamada "la Garganta del Diablo". Para llegar a ella hay que recorrer una pasarela sobre el rio de 1,1 km de longitud.

----------


## ben-amar

J***r, eso si que impresiona :EEK!: , lo que no se podrá hacer es hablar en voz baja :Wink: .
¿Se atreveria alguien a meter ahí la piragua? :Big Grin: 

Bonito sitio para irse.
Un saludo y gracias por las fotos.

----------


## IMP68

2ª Parte. Fotografias desde el lado brasileño tomadas al dia siguiente 16/11/07

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos. Recupero unas fotografias que tengo de mi viaje de bodas en Argentina. Fuimos a visitar las cataratas de Iguazu, y, aunque no sea rio de nuestra peninsula, os pongo fotos de las mismas para que veais lo impresionantes que son. En vivo es aún más impresionante, ya que en determinados momentos el ruido del agua es ensordecedor.
> 
> Os las voy a poner en 4 partes desde 4 puntos de vista diferentes. Observareis en las fotos el color terroso del agua y su impresionante caudal. Según nos dijo la guia que nos acompañaba había llovido bastante los dias anteriores y nos indico que el rio podría estar bajando en esos momentos con un caudal de 4.000 m3/s, cuando lo normal son 1.500 m3/s.
> 
> 1ª Parte. Fotografías desde el lado argentino tomadas el día 15/11/07.
> 
> Las siguientes fotos corresponden a la cascada principal, llamada "la Garganta del Diablo". *Para llegar a ella hay que recorrer una pasarela sobre el rio de 1,1 km de longitud.*


Hola IMP68, preciosas y espectacúlares fotografias, no he visto la pasarela pero debe de dar un poco de yuyu  :EEK!:  el cruzar la pasarela no? viendo el rio como biene  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola IMP68, preciosas y *espectacúlares* fotografias, no he visto la pasarela pero debe de dar un poco de yuyu  el cruzar la pasarela no? viendo el rio como *biene*  muchas gracias
> 
> Un saludo


J*d*d*s letras y el que las puso :Big Grin: ;
espectaculares,viene   :Wink: 

Un saludo Fede

----------


## IMP68

3ª Parte. Excursion en zodiac por el rio hasta las cataratas

En esta tercera parte os voy a mostrar algunas fotos de una excursion que hicimos por el propio rio en zodiac. Quiza haya fotos que no sean de la calidad deseada, pero os aseguro que la excursión valió la pena, asi como la que os pondré en último lugar

Estas son las zodiac. Nosotros fuimos en la que se ve que lleva dos motores de 150 C.V. cada uno



Ya en el propio rio

----------


## IMP68

4ª y última parte: Vista aerea de las cataratas.

He dejado para la última parte la que mas me gusta. Estas vistas aéreas las captamos en una excursión de 10 minutos en helicoptero. Tuvimos que hacer hora y media de cola y pagar 55 euros cada uno (mi mujer y yo) para subir, pero os aseguro que valió la pena.



En esta y en posteriores fotos podeis ver la pasarela de las que os he hablado antes. Es la que se ve en la parte superior derecha, que llega hasta la cascada principal. Estando en la pasarela no asusta mucho, pero viendola desde el aire la verdad asusta más.



















Con esto finalizo el reportaje sobre esta maravilla de la naturaleza. Espero que os haya gustado tanto como nos gustó a nosotros.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Realmente es puro espectaculo, debisteis pasar un día de lujo al lado de este juguetito de la naturaleza.
Muy bueno el serial de fotos, Gracias de nuevo.

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por las fotos IMP68, unas fotos impresionantes  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sin palabras... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , las imágenes no hacen falta comentarlas, ellas por sí solas hablan, así que sólo puedo decir que muchas gracias por compartirlas  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

El que nos has dado por esas cataratas de Iguazú... Impresionante, como la gente de éste foro nos enseña los milagros hidraúlicos de la naturaleza. Más gracias IMP68 y sigue viajando y compartiendo... Uno de los mejores reportajes que he visto de Embalses.net.
¿Será por la envidia sana que me has dado????????? :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Espectacular :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## juanlo

Impresionante, como indicas en el título.
Todo un espectáculo.
Gracias por compartirlo IMP.

----------


## jasg555

Impresionante. Yo estuve hace 21 años. Lo del helicóptero creo que no se podía hacer entonces, aunque me hubiera dado igual, no me habría subido ni aunque me pagaran :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## IMP68

> Impresionante. Yo estuve hace 21 años. Lo del helicóptero creo que no se podía hacer entonces, aunque me hubiera dado igual, no me habría subido ni aunque me pagaran


Segun me comento mi mujer, ella estuve en el año 91 y ya se podia subir en helicoptero. Además me comento que entonces llegaba a ponerse delante de la cascada principal.
Tengo también unas fotos del glaciar perito moreno y del parque nacional de los glaciares de Argentina que cuando tenga un rato lo pondré en el post de lagos y lagunas.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Si no me equivoco 345,6 Hm3 al día, bonito caudal.
Cuando yo estuve, en el verano austral del 2.004, también  llevaba unos 4.000 m3 aunque me dijeron que un año antes llevó 15.000 m3/seg durante más de un mes, vamos unos 38.880 Hm3 en un mes.
Si encuentro las fotos digitales os las pondré, aunque eso será como pronto dentro de 20 días, porque desaparezco de España.

----------


## IMP68

> Si no me equivoco 345,6 Hm3 al día, bonito caudal.
> Cuando yo estuve, en el verano austral del 2.004, también  llevaba unos 4.000 m3 aunque me dijeron que un año antes llevó 15.000 m3/seg durante más de un mes, vamos unos 38.880 Hm3 en un mes.
> Si encuentro las fotos digitales os las pondré, aunque eso será como pronto dentro de 20 días, porque desaparezco de España.


Vaya barbaridad, en un mes practicamente el 70% de la capacidad total de embalse de España, y en un solo rio.

No me extraña que luego se atrevan a hacer un embalse como el de Itaipu con 29.000 hm3 de capacidad

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Si encuentro las fotos digitales os las pondré, aunque eso será como pronto dentro de 20 días, porque desaparezco de España.


Hola amigo Perdiguera, aunque las fotos no las pongas hasta que vuelvas, esperamos segir contando con tu presencia en el foro en estos dias, siempre qué puedas,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  es lo bueno de internet que puedes estar en cual parte del mundo, y aportando cosas al foro "siempre qué haya cobertura"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  gracias y buen viaje  :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Si no me equivoco 345,6 Hm3 al día, bonito caudal.
> Cuando yo estuve, en el verano austral del 2.004, también  llevaba unos 4.000 m3 aunque me dijeron que un año antes llevó 15.000 m3/seg durante más de un mes, vamos unos 38.880 Hm3 en un mes.
> Si encuentro las fotos digitales os las pondré, aunque eso será como pronto dentro de 20 días, porque desaparezco de España.


Estaremos esperando, tu regreso.... y tus fotos :Big Grin: ; buen viaje amigo.

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando uno va con la Santa, es como si volviésemos veinte años atrás, internet no existe.
Espero volver y os pondré fotos del viaje éste y del otro prometido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectaculares fotos :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Sin palabras. Si no recuerdo mal leí en un sitio que estas cataratas retrocedian 5m cada año por la erosion del agua. De nuevo espectaculares fotos. :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Espectaculares fotos. Sin palabras. Si no recuerdo mal leí en un sitio que *estas cataratas retrocedian 5m cada año por la erosion del agua*. De nuevo espectaculares fotos.


Me parece demasiado retroceso, amigo Embalses al 100%. Te lo buscaré pero siendo incluso 5 cm me parece demasiado. 
Sería una autentica pasada  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mira esta noticia aunque sea del 1997, a lo mejor te dice algo: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source...Chfx0towA_Y-wo

----------


## Luján

> Me parece demasiado retroceso, amigo Embalses al 100%. Te lo buscaré pero siendo incluso 5 cm me parece demasiado. 
> Sería una autentica pasada


No te creas que es tanto. La catarata principal del Niágara retrocede eso y más (en torno a los 8cm/año).

Como dato curioso: América y África-Europa se separan una media de 2cm/año.

----------


## nando

Hola acabo de ver las imagenes y MADRE mia que preciosidad las fotografias están de escandalo gracias por mostrarnoslas

----------


## ben-amar

> No te creas que es tanto. La catarata principal del Niágara retrocede eso y más (*en torno a los 8cm/año*).
> 
> Como dato curioso: América y África-Europa se separan una media de 2cm/año.


Eso, siendo una pasada, me parece dentro de los margenes de calculo de mi coco; lo que no entiendo son los 5 metros que afirma el compañero:

*embalses al 100%  	 Espectaculares fotos. Sin palabras. Si no recuerdo mal leí en un sitio que estas cataratas retrocedian 5m cada año por la erosion del agua. De nuevo espectaculares fotos.*

A no ser que se trate de un error de transcripción en su post.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Si el embalses es el andaluz auténtico del foro... y quiere juntar cuanto antes, America con Europa... No quiere na más que agua, agua y agua... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , Un abrazo Embalses... :Wink:

----------


## REC

.....sin palabras!!! gracias por compartir tu tesoro con todos. Estas cataratas, las tres gargantas y un vuelo sobre el curso del Amazonas tiene que ser, a mi juicio , el mayor espectaculo de agua que se puede ver sobre este planeta.
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.

----------


## perdiguera

En varios enlaces (cataratasiguazu.net y argentinawinettourism.com) pone que las cataratas se formaron hace 200.000 años y que estaban 23 Km aguas abajo del río Iguazú de donde están ahora.
Teniendo en cuenta que desconozco la configuración geológica de los 23 Km. no puedo deducir con qué ritmo se ha ido moviendo y si el movimiento ha sido constante o no, pero sí se puede obtener el movimiento medio que es de 11,50 cm./año.

Sólo seria posible lo que dice embalses si ahora la zona de vertido del agua estuviese sobre un material más débil que antes o que el agua en su caída hubiese formado una cavidad debajo del labio de vertido y la roca conformante de dicha cavidad se hubiese desplomado por su peso y el del agua superior.

En caso contrario no parece que sea muy probable lo de los 5 metros.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno a lo mejor mi mala memoria, la mala costumbre que tengo de vez en cuando de exagerar puede que me halla sacado un poco del margen de erosion de las cataratas. Ahora que lo pienso puede que sea una barbaridad eso que dije de los 5m..... :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Las cataratas de Iguazu y el Amazonas, elegidas maravillas de la naturaleza. 

Bogotá, 11 nov (EFEverde).- El río Amazonas y las cataratas de Iguazú fueron elegidas hoy nuevas maravillas de la naturaleza en una votación por internet, teléfono y mensajes de texto en la que participaron miles de personas.
La lista se completa con la bahía de Halong, en Vietnam; Komodo, en Indonesia; la isla de Jeju, en Corea del Sur; la montaña Mesa, en Sudáfrica, y el río subterráneo de Puerto Princesa, en Filipinas, según los resultados de la votación, todavía preliminares, difundidos por la web new7wonders.com.

El anuncio hecho a las 19.07 GMT hizo que las numerosas personas congregadas en la plaza de Iquitos, la capital de Loreto, la mayor región amazónica de Perú, estallaran en una ovación.

El canal Amazonchannel.tv transmitió la alegría de los iquiteños que, entre petardos y fuegos artificiales, se lanzaron a nadar al Amazonas para celebrar la nominación.

Las siete maravillas de la naturaleza surgieron de la votación de las 28 candidaturas finalistas, elegidas por un panel de expertos después de hacer varias cribas entre las más de 450 presentadas.

La votación concluyó hoy 11 de noviembre de 2011 a las 11 horas, 11 minutos y 11 segundos GMT.

El concurso es una iniciativa del empresario suizo Bernard Weber, fundador de la empresa New Open World Corporation, quien dio las gracias por el apoyo que ha tenido y dijo que quienes han participado han demostrado que "se preocupan por algo que es muy importante para todos nosotros: nuestra casa, la Madre Tierra".

De las 28 finalistas, siete candidaturas procedían de América, cinco de Europa, dos de África, tres de Oceanía y once de Asia.

El Amazonas es, con una longitud de 6.800 kilómetros, el río más largo y caudaloso del mundo, su cuenca es considerada el pulmón verde del planeta y posee una enorme biodiversidad.

El área o cuenca de drenaje del río es de aproximadamente 7.050.000 kilómetros cuadrados, la más extensa del mundo, y abarca territorios de Perú, Ecuador, Colombia, Venezuela y Brasil, entre otros países.

Las cataratas de Iguazú, formadas por 275 saltos de hasta 80 metros de altura, alimentados por el caudal del río homónimo, están en un enclave fronterizo entre Argentina y Brasil, muy cerca también de Paraguay.

----------

